# 74 Trans Kick-Down Cable



## dastoria (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Holiday all,

Does anyone know the factory or replacement part number for a 74 Ventura GTO option Trans Kick-Down Cable. Its a turbo 350/M38. looking to buy a replacement and the replacements state it replaces factory numbers XXXX, ect, but I don't know my factory part number. Thanks.


----------

